# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Foorumin haku ei löydä numeroilla

## Miccoz

Hei

Voisiko tuolle haulle tehdä jotain, kun ei löydä lyhyillä numerosarjoilla mitään?
Esim. bussin kylkinumerolla (124, nf 124, "nf 124") ei yleensä löydy mitään, vaikka niitä on havaintoketuissa vaikka kuinka paljon.

Miccoz

----------


## 034

Ongelma ei välttämättä ole tämän näköinen. Ratkaisu löytyy Googlesta. Alla olevassa linkissä on valmiiksi liitetty haettavaksi jlf:stä
http://www.google.fi/advanced_search...f.fi&hl=fi&lr=

Ja tässä ei:
http://www.google.fi/advanced_search?hl=fi

----------

